# [FreeNAS] Cron Job Error Message



## wozzaj (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all.

Have been getting the following cron job backup error messages recently and don't understand what it means - looking for some guidence if anyone has experienced the same:


```
could not make way for new regular file: engineering/RECYCLER/S-1-5-21-3991703987-3375684442-1594913877-1325/D@27
rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1519) [generator=3.0.9]
```

Using FreenNAS 8.2.0 running a cron job to rsync backups.

TIA,
Woz.


----------



## Sebulon (Feb 15, 2013)

@wozzaj

Well googling "rsync code=23" indicates that itÂ´s probably a permissions error. I you drop to a shell and execute the same command as FreeNAS is using to back your files up with an added "-v" to it, you will be able to see exactly what itÂ´s whining about.

/Sebulon


----------



## wozzaj (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Sebulon. It was the trash in the recycle bin so we ended up deleting offending and it hasn't complained since. I'll remember your suggestion for future reference though - thanks again.


----------

